

Six Months After Leaving Digg, Jay Adelson Opens Up, Hints at Stealth Project - cwan
http://www.pehub.com/83845/six-months-after-leaving-digg-jay-adelson-opens-up-hints-at-stealth-project/

======
ojbyrne
I've always thought Jay should go into politics. Because its hard to find any
word in that article that isn't spin.

